# How do breeders price?



## starkeeper

*Usually they price the females a bit higher and the show quality dogs are quite a bit*

more.

Pet quality vs show quality


----------



## bamsd619

From my perspective, I am a show breeder and that is the main purpose for me to breed. For me, there are two prices, pet and show prospect. The show prospect puppies are ones that confirm more to the AKC standard opposed to the pet dog. Any dog with a "breed standard" fault or in my case with toy poodles are too big or too small to show are deemed as pets. 

I hope this helps!

Brandon


----------



## Sivaro

I have two different prices. Main & Limited Reg. Main is Breeding and showing, limited is pet only. With Show dogs, yes they would pay more cause they are buying a show dog and a breeder, limited is a pet not to be bred from.

Im very much in agreeance with bams, but my show quality I still sell as pets as I dont trust too many out there with my dogs. If they are sold as show dogs, I expect they will be shown to title first, most ppl have let me down and only used them for breeding so therefore very little are lucky enough to have one of my poos on main reg.

I have my set prices, I dont do it cause this one is better than that one, this one has Champion sire or dam, I pay a fortune for my good lines and charge for the line and the quality on main. They get charged a normal pet price that is in most breeders range.


----------



## mandi

Thanks for all the info-I was just wondering as some breeders charge $1500 for a Standard that looks to me has fantastic lineage and another charges 2,000-2500 for pet and they look equal in quality background and breeding. I did not know if location or 'name of breeder' entered into the picture.


----------



## Sivaro

Some of them breeders do charge bigger figures due to the name they have. The bigger the name the bigger the price. It does not neccessarily mean their dogs are better than anyone elses, their name gives them the good price.


----------



## WonderPup

My two cents for what it's worth 

With our guys when we have a litter each puppy is the same price, we don't see a difference between show prospect VS pet or full registration VS limited price wise. I don't see a need for this myself though I noticed the practice for the first time when I began my search for a poodle.
If we sell a show prospect I retain ownership until said dog is finished and altered, we don't sell anything with the intent that it can be bred in the future without permission unless of course we are especialy close friends with the breeder purchasing the dog and agree with their current breeding pactices. 
Pets are sold on limited reg always, only show prospects are given full. 

That said each of our litters are priced differently and the price depends a lot of the pedigree. Howie puppies are pricier than those of Howie's sire for instance because Howie has been sooo sucessful in the ring both in conformation as well as performance, he's also produced several big winners. 

In cases where we use an outside stud we take the stud fee into consideration when deciding on what we want money wise for any resulting puppies.

Breeding where we have to do A.I. and litters that where whelping didn't go quite as planned and resulted in c-sections are sometimes priced higher to cover some of the additional expense. 

Singleton pups, which are kind of common in tibbies, are almost unaffordable because it takes so much additional care and it takes a special owner to raise one. 

Another way to look at it is we usualy keep a show prospect from whatever we breed, we don't breed but every two years or so, and the money made by selling the other pups in the litter goes toward funding our kepper's training and showing. 

I have to laugh at myself here, when we first started looking for a spoo I will admit to be really shocked at what breeders wanted for a pet on imited reg. LoL. Now though I can understand why


----------



## passion4poodles

WonderPup said:


> Singleton pups, which are kind of common in tibbies, are almost unaffordable because it takes so much additional care and it takes a special owner to raise one.


What is a "tibbie"? Not to sound stupid or anything lol, but I have not seen you talk about it or him/her before, is it a dog of yours?


----------



## WonderPup

Sorry - tibbie = Tibetan Spaniel. I show tibbies, the poodles are a fairly reccent addition


----------



## passion4poodles

AWWW!! Cute! Thank you, I was beggining to wonder if there was some kind of poodle lingo I missed out on LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## mandi

That's what I was thinking....


----------



## creativeparti

i payed alot for my boy and for what i got i felt it was fair 

to start the mother had to have a cesiran and she only had 3 pups 
so i guess that would add to the price as the breeder had to pay more for the health of the mother and the pups 

he was microchipped, 1st vacs, 4 weeks free insurence 2 toys beding , enough food for a month and of corse a stunning little parti pup


----------



## bamsd619

Another aspect to look at which is being overlooked is genetic testing for parents. Teh pedigree is nice, seeing champions i nice, however ethical and reputable breeders also "test" their breeding stock. In standards for example there are several tests that should be performed before the parents are used for breeding.

People that have tehir dogs tested will charge more (and rightfully so) for puppies opposed to other breeders that do not.

I also agree that some of the more "well known" kennels charge more for puppies as well.


----------



## creativeparti

maybe i should of said that as well my dogs parents where tested for all the common poodle problems as well as hip and patella


----------

